# tire iron = εξολκέας ελαστικών, κν. νύχι, λεβιές



## paraskevi (Mar 21, 2008)

Ξέρετε πώς το λέμε στα Ελληνικά;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2008)

Προσωπικά θα έβαζα "εξολκέας ελαστικού".


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 21, 2008)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, πρόκειται για μυθιστόρημα, όχι τεχνικό εγχειρίδιο. 
Tire iron λένε και το εργαλείο με το οποίο ξεβιδώνουν τα μπουλόνια, είτε έχει σχήμα σταυρού είτε όχι, σωστά; Δηλαδή, όχι μόνο τον εξολκέα, αλλά και το απλό εργαλείο για το ξεβίδωμα. 
Αν το μυθιστόρημα λέει ότι χρησιμοποιείται ως όπλο, μήπως θα έφτανε η λέξη "λοστός";


----------



## paraskevi (Mar 21, 2008)

Έχω και το lug wrench, για το οποίο λέει στο βιβλίο ότι από τη μια πλευρά του είναι λοστός. Δηλαδή, δυο τύποι ανοίγουν το πορτμπαγκάζ, και βγάζουν ένα lug wrench (που το έχω πει "σωληνωτό κλειδί" με λοστό από τη μια πλευρά του), και ένα tire iron. Αφού τα χρησιμοποιούν για να παραβιάσουν κάποιες πόρτες, γυρίζουν στο αυτοκίνητο και βρίσκουν ότι κάποιος τους έχει σκάσει το λάστιχο. Και τοποθετούν το tire iron στον γρύλο, ενώ με το lug wrench ξεβιδώνουν τα μπουλόνια.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2008)

Είναι για μυθιστόρημα; Και πού να το ξέρω 'γώ ετούτο, βρε παιδιά (καθότι σκράπας στην ονυχοσφραντική); 
Πάντως η εικόνα (που συνοδεύει το ερώτημα) εξολκέα ελαστικού απεικονίζει. :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2008)

Καλό είναι να διευκρινίζουμε πάντοτε την ειδική χρήση που απαιτούμε, αλλά το όρνεο εδώ μέσα περιμένει πώς και πώς να πέσει κάνα καλό ορολογικό κοψίδι, οπότε προτεραιότητα έχει η επιστημονική ακρίβεια και έπεται η λογοτεχνική χαλαρότητα.

Έτσι άλλωστε εξασφαλίζουμε, δίπλα στο κοψίδι, και τη λεξιπλασία: *ονυχοσφραντική*. Θα προστεθεί εκεί που πρέπει.

Με την ευκαιρία: Κοιτάξω σε _Λεξικό τεχνικών όρων_, tire με αυτή την ορθογραφία, κανένα. Με ορθογραφία tyre, πάλι κανένα. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι επειδή τους τέλειωσε η σελίδα στο typotron, τα υπόλοιπα τα πετάξανε γιατί βιαζόταν να μιλήσει το U.


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 21, 2008)

Paraskevi, πήγαινε στο κοντινότερο βουλκανιζατέρ. Πες στον μάστορα να σου πει πώς λέγεται το εργαλείο με το οποίο βγάζει τα λάστιχα από τις ζάντες. Έτσι θα είσαι σίγουρη.


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2008)

Αν είναι να πας σε βουλκανιζατέρ, να σου δώσω και μια λίστα με 10 άλλους όρους που έχω για ρώτημα σε μουντζούρηδες;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2008)

nickel said:


> Κοιτάζω σε _Λεξικό τεχνικών όρων_, tire με αυτή την ορθογραφία, κανένα. Με ορθογραφία tyre, πάλι κανένα. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι επειδή τους τέλειωσε η σελίδα στο typotron, τα υπόλοιπα τα πετάξανε γιατί βιαζόταν να μιλήσει το U.


Πάντως το (κατά τ' άλλα ανεπαρκέστατο) Michigan έχει το tyre, καθώς επίσης και δέκα compounds αυτού.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Πες στον μάστορα να σου πει πώς λέγεται το εργαλείο με το οποίο *βγάζει τα λάστιχα από τις ζάντες*.


Που *ξεζαντάρει* τα λάστιχα. 

ΥΓ Η πιάτσα πάντως ορθογραφεί λανθασμένα τον εξολκέα με Ω. Ίσως επειδή το μέγα ωμέγα παραπέμπει καλύτερα ως εικόνα στο προφίλ του ελαστικού;


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 21, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Που *ξεζαντάρει* τα λάστιχα.



Καταχωρήθηκε. Διότι ειδικά όταν μεταφράζουμε λογοτεχνία ό,τι πει ο μάστορας!


----------



## paraskevi (Mar 21, 2008)

Πω πω ρε παιδιά, τι μου κάνετε. Να πάω στο βουλκανιζατέρ να ρωτήσω... Κάπως έτσι βγαίνουν τα ανέκδοτα για ξανθιές. Μα τι θυσίες απαιτεί η λογοτεχνική μετάφραση!


----------



## paraskevi (Mar 24, 2008)

Δεν έχω ρωτήσει ακόμα βαλκανιζατερά, αλλά μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο στο γκουγκλ, βρήκα κάποιες καταχωρήσεις με το "λοστός ελαστικών αυτοκινήτου". Θα ρωτήσω και τον ειδικό και θα επανέλθω.


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 24, 2008)

Με δεδομένη την ύπαρξη των ρημάτων "βουλκανίζω" και "βουλκανιζάρω" (κι εγώ τώρα το 'μαθα), μπορούμε να τον λέμε και βουλκανιστή (ή να τη λέμε βουλκανίστρια);


----------



## Zazula (Mar 24, 2008)

Αν δεν απατώμαι, το "βουλκανίζω" ΔΕΝ ισοδυναμεί με το "διατηρώ και λειτουργώ βουλκανιζατέρ". (Υπάρχει βέβαια και ο "βουλκόλαξ", κατά Κριαρά, για να περιγράφει τους διανυκτερεύοντες βουλκανιζατεράδες.)
Το "βουλκανιζατεράς" ακούγεται στην πιάτσα, αλλά εκείνο που υπερισχύει είναι το (ευχερέστερο στην εκφορά) "λαστιχάς".
Υπάρχει σε χρήση και ρήμα "λαστιχώνω", αλλά χρησιμοποιείται για να περιγράψει τις ενέργειες στις οποίες προβαίνει ιδιοκτήτης τις οχήματος προκειμένου να τοποθετήσει νέα (και συνήθως αναβαθμισμένα) ελαστικά επίσωτρα στο αυτοκίνητό του. Επομένως το υποκείμενο στο "λαστιχώνω" είναι ο ιδιοκτήτης του οχήματος, όχι του βουλκανιζατέρ.
_Ρε μάγκες, αποφάσισα να τα χώσω χοντρά και να το λαστιχώσω το αμαξάκι με κάτι πεντάπλατια χαμηλού προφίλ - αν και τζι-τι-άι το ρημάδι έρχεται με κάτι μαμακίσια πατούμενα τόσο χάλια, που μπαίνω στις στροφές φέτα και βγαίνω τρίμματα._


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 25, 2008)

Zazula said:


> _Ρε μάγκες, αποφάσισα να τα χώσω χοντρά και να το λαστιχώσω το αμαξάκι με κάτι πεντάπλατια χαμηλού προφίλ - αν και τζι-τι-άι το ρημάδι έρχεται με κάτι μαμακίσια πατούμενα τόσο χάλια, που μπαίνω στις στροφές φέτα και βγαίνω τρίμματα._


Εντυπωσιασμένος! (Ο άνθρωπος που όταν τον ρωτάνε τι αμάξι έχει, απαντάει "γκρι")


----------



## paraskevi (Mar 28, 2008)

Λοιπόν, σε βουλκανιζατερά ΔΕΝ πήγα, αλλά πήγα σε συνεργείο γιατί το όχημά μου χρειαζόταν σέρβις. Τους περιέγραψα το εργαλείο και τη χρήση του, και μου είπαν ότι το λένε "νύχι" ή "λεβιέ". Μπορεί να λέγεται έτσι στην πιάτσα, αλλά στο βιβλίο μου δεν μου πάει να γράψω ότι ο τύπος άνοιξε το πορτμπαγκάζ κι έβγαλε ένα νύχι ή ένα λεβιέ, κι έτσι θα καταλήξω στο "λοστό ελαστικών".


----------



## Zazula (Mar 29, 2008)

Και ο Τάσος (τα φθηνότερα λάστιχα στην Αθήνα - είμαι τσίπης, τι να κάνουμε), "λεβιέ" το αποκαλεί.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 29, 2008)

Μάλιστα. Τώρα μάθαμε και τη λέξη "τσίπης". Από το cheap, υποθέτω.


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 29, 2008)

Πάντως τώρα συνειδητοποιώ ότι ένα μεγάλο μειονέκτημα πολλών λεξικών είναι πως δεν περιλαμβάνουν τις λέξεις της πιάτσας. Σπάνια βλέπουμε ένα λήμμα τύπου

tire iron: εξολκέας ελαστικών, _κν._ νύχι, λεβιές.

ή κάπως έτσι.


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> ένα μεγάλο μειονέκτημα πολλών λεξικών είναι πως δεν περιλαμβάνουν τις λέξεις της πιάτσας



Δυστυχώς, αυτό προϋποθέτει ότι δεν θα βασιστούμε σε γραπτές πηγές, αλλά θα πρέπει ο εκδότης να επενδύσει να πάνε κάποιοι γνώστες του αντικειμένου, παρέα με μικρόφωνο, στις πιάτσες, δίπλα στον μουτζούρη, και να ρωτάνε και να καταγράφουν.


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 29, 2008)

Ακριβώς αυτό είναι για μένα ένα μεγάλο μειονέκτημα της "υπαρκτής" λεξικογραφίας. Ότι βασίζεται --για διάφορους λόγους-- σχεδόν αποκλειστικά στις γραπτές πηγές. Ενώ θα έπρεπε να βγαίνει ΚΑΙ να ρωτά και τον μουτζούρη. Δεν χρειάζεται μικρόφωνο. Αρκεί το μπλοκάκι. Ο σωστός μεταφραστής δηλαδή, πώς το κάνει; 

Ή μήπως κάνω τόσο τραγικά λάθος;


----------



## Porkcastle (May 19, 2008)

Κοίτα να δεις, μόλις μου έτυχε το tire iron σε μετάφραση (το οποίο είχε το ρόλο φονικού όπλου)...

:)


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2008)

Porkcastle said:


> Κοίτα να δεις, μόλις μου έτυχε το tire iron σε μετάφραση (το οποίο είχε το ρόλο φονικού όπλου)...


Ξανασφύρα αν σου δώσουν να μεταφράσεις αυτό, όταν θα φτάσεις στο Chou wine.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 20, 2008)

Πω πω! Θα το ξεχνούσα: σε γκάλοπ που έκανα στους βουλκανιζατεράδες και συνεργειάδες της Ερμιονίδας, ο λεβιές έλαβε το 100% των ψήφων, ενώ το "νύχι" αποδείχθηκε παντελώς άγνωστος όρος.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Μπορούν να αρχίσουν να λένε λίγο και το «νύχι», να μην αλλάζω τον τίτλο μας;


----------



## Count Baltar (May 20, 2008)

Όχι! Ειδικά ο δικός μου ήταν κατηγορηματικός: "Νύχι; Άκου νύχι; Από πού κι ως πού νύχι;" :)


----------



## paraskevi (May 20, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Όχι! Ειδικά ο δικός μου ήταν κατηγορηματικός: "Νύχι; Άκου νύχι; Από πού κι ως πού νύχι;" :)



Ίσως να ήταν όρος που είχαν επινοήσει οι τεχνικοί στο συγκεκριμένο συνεργείο που πηγαίνω εγώ το αυτοκίνητό μου. :)


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2008)

Α, μη μου βγάλετε σκάρτο το νύχι, σας παρακαλώ. Τι είναι αυτά τα σφυριά με νύχι τότε;
http://www.rogla.si/cgi-bin/cms.cgi?doc=14796&cat=2432&sid=OtEofdVvE9g8Qhi1


----------



## stathis (May 20, 2008)

nickel said:


> Α, μη μου βγάλετε σκάρτο το νύχι, σας παρακαλώ. Τι είναι αυτά τα σφυριά με νύχι τότε;
> http://www.rogla.si/cgi-bin/cms.cgi?doc=14796&cat=2432&sid=OtEofdVvE9g8Qhi1


Η άποψή μου:
Ένα σφυρί μπορεί να έχει νύχι (φαντάσου το νύχι ως προέκταση του δαχτύλου), αλλά δεν μπορείς να έχεις ένα νύχι μόνο του, ξεκρέμαστο, άνευ δαχτύλου. :)
Και οπτικά να το εξετάσεις το πράγμα, το tire iron δεν φέρνει σε νύχι με τίποτα.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2008)

Μα σαν συνεκδοχή το βλέπω. Και το θεωρώ σαφέστερο από το λεβιέ. Το καλύτερο απ' όλα θα ήταν «λεβιές με νύχι». Αλλά τι γυρεύω εγώ να μιλάω γι' αυτά τα θέματα; Πάλι καλά που ξέρω πού πέφτουν τα λάστιχα.


----------



## Elsa (May 20, 2008)

Βρε παιδιά, αυτό που βγάζει τα μπουλόνια δεν είναι το μπουλονόκλειδο; Από οτι είδα στο γούγλη, το ηλεκτρικό αντίστοιχο (με το οποίο κάνουν ένα φσσσστ! στα πιτς και αλλάζουν λάστιχα στους αγώνες) το λένε ηλεκτρικό μπουλονόκλειδο. 

Συμβουλή μέσα από την ζωή: Αν δεν έχετε οδική βοήθεια, προμηθευτείτε μπουλονόκλειδο-σταυρό! Έχω αλλάξει 2-3 φορές λάστιχο και ξέρω τι λέω. Στο σταυρό μπορείς να ανεβείς και να πηδήξεις στην ανάγκη, αν είναι πολύ σφιχτά τα μπουλόνια!


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2008)

Μιλάμε γι' αυτό (αν δεν κάνω τραγικό λάθος): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tire_iron

Tire irons usually come in pairs, or threes, and are used to pry the edge of a tire away from the wheel it has been mounted on.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2008)

Εκτός αν μιλάμε γι' αυτό: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lug_wrench
Εικόνες

Οπότε αλλάζουν τα πράγματα.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2008)

Ξανακοίταξα την αρχή του νήματος και νομίζω ότι μπήκαμε σε λούπα και ξαναλέμε τα ίδια.


----------



## Elsa (May 20, 2008)

Συγγνώμη, λάθος μου!  Ναι βέβαια, αυτό είναι _εξολκέας_, και θα μου φαινόταν λογικό να το περιγράψει κανείς σαν μοχλό και όχι λεβιέ, σύμφωνα με την κίνηση που χρειάζεται να κάνει.
Σε ποδηλατικά sites το λένε _λεβιεδάκι αφαίρεσης ελαστικών_ ή _μοχλό αφαίρεσης ελαστικών._


----------



## Zazula (May 21, 2008)

"Νύχι" πάντως είναι και η κοινή ονομασία για το κοπίδι (_round-nose chisel_) και τη σμίλη αυλακώσεως (_groove chisel_).


----------



## Zazula (May 21, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Θα μου φαινόταν λογικό να το περιγράψει κανείς σαν μοχλό και όχι λεβιέ.


Μα, "λεβιές" (από το γαλλικό _levier_) σημαίνει αυτό ακριβώς: _μοχλός_ (και, ενίοτε, _λοστός_ - που πάλι μοχλός είναι κι αυτός).


----------



## Elsa (May 21, 2008)

Με το μπαρδόν, παρ' ότι γαλλομαθής υποτίθεται, δεν το σκέφτηκα! ;)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2013)

Με την ευκαιρία:

lever bar = λεβιές
flat chisel = καλέμι
slitting chisel = σφήνα


----------

